# Google Crome



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'm quite sure this is the wrong place, but I can't remember where to post any techical questions now Sorry.

Does anyone else use Google Crome? and on FF? I started using it for ** as it works faster than IE for Apps, and just tried to post on here using it and I just keep getting an error message Am I on my own getting that?


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi 

I'm using it OK.  It's Firefox I've got a problem with - which is why I'm using Chrome.

Claire
x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

♥ C ♥ said:


> Does anyone else use Google Crome? and on FF? I started using it for ** as it works faster than IE for Apps,


Can I ask, what language this is?  it sounds foreign to me! 

Sorry hun, I am not very technical!! Hope you get sorted!

Love
Tracy
x


----------

